# Drawbacks of burying your dogs on your property



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

4 of my dogs are buried on our property. Their graves marked by stones and two by the flowers that were blooming at the time of their death. I just realized that if we are going to downsize in the future that I can not take them with me. That was a weird realization. The only thing I can do is take their stones and let them keep their secret location. But it will be another goodbye. Another drawback for me is that their graves refresh that darn grieving every time I spend a few minutes there, saying their names out loud, which makes it feel they are still alive. I thought of letting nature overgrow the area but then I feel guilty and we manage it again. I miss my Whippets, WD and our mutt still so much.
Thankfully Deja and Bo are healthy and very much alive.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I thought of this when I put Yoko down. So I had a group cremation, so I didnt have her ashes either. She is not there, she is gone. I have her memories in my soul.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

wolfy dog said:


> 4 of my dogs are buried on our property. Their graves marked by stones and two by the flowers that were blooming at the time of their death. I just realized that if we are going to downsize in the future that I can not take them with me. That was a weird realization. The only thing I can do is take their stones and let them keep their secret location. But it will be another goodbye. Another drawback for me is that their graves refresh that darn grieving every time I spend a few minutes there, saying their names out loud, which makes it feel they are still alive. I thought of letting nature overgrow the area but then I feel guilty and we manage it again. I miss my Whippets, WD and our mutt still so much.
> Thankfully Deja and Bo are healthy and very much alive.


We have a big property and cremate instead because of this.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I've struggled a lot with this. There's a piece of family land that I know I'll never sell, even when I move on with my life and don't live in the same house or the same area or even (potentially) the same country that I do now. I always told myself I'll bury my dogs on the family land that will, in time, fall to me, but in the last few years the flooding in that area has gotten worse and worse, to the point I'm going to have to abandon the whole idea. Now I'm at a loss again, and even thinking about it bothers me.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

My dogs ashes are all in their urns. They go where I go. When I pass, they will be scattered with my ashes in whatever as yet determined location Is deemed fit.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don’t think we are allowed to but yes, I agree with what you said.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> My dogs ashes are all in their urns. They go where I go. When I pass, they will be scattered with my ashes in whatever as yet determined location Is deemed fit.


That was my original pan but I had a hard time stuffing my little racing dogs in an urn. A grave seemed to at least have some room. It's hard to think clearly when a dog dies. An when the others died, I wanted them to be together. Now, Deja and Bo don't have any connection with these passed-on dogs so my decision will be different I think. Hopefully that will be many years from now. Maybe they will outlive me, who knows.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My first dogs were left at the vet for cremation. They're not in their bodies any longer and have no need for them so neither do I. If you think they can hear you in their ashes or in the ground, they can hear you in the air. May sound cold but it's true. 

My last dog, I had the great privilege of having my vet come to the house and putting her peacefully to sleep in my arms after one last walk along her favorite trail and pond edge. We have 10 acres of woods behind our lace and that's always been our spot 3X a day minimum. I buried her by the back patio on the edge of the woods and wild phlox has taken over the surface. The flowers are the marker, none other needed.

I can feel just as good speaking to them on a walk as by their grave. Same as my Dad who has passed. They don't wait in urns or in their graves, hoping you'll drop by and if you have to leave them resting in a grave on a property they loved when you move, that's OK too.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Something I still regret 40 years later burying our childhood dogs ashes in my parents backyard which they sold.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

kr16 said:


> Something I still regret 40 years later burying our childhood dogs ashes in my parents backyard which they sold.


With all due respect, why?

If you believe or get comfort that the dog can hear you at a grave they are no longer in, they can hear you anywhere. Forgive yourself, move on and take comfort that you can be near your dog anywhere and see it again one day.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

WNGD said:


> With all due respect, why?
> 
> If you believe or get comfort that the dog can hear you at a grave they are no longer in, they can hear you anywhere. Forgive yourself, move on and take comfort that you can be near your dog anywhere and see it again one day.


Actually they are in sealed urns. It is what it is. Thanks regardless, I do not need comfort, its my feeling and thoughts on it. I would never do it again. So we can take that for what its worth from my perspective.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> 4 of my dogs are buried on our property. Their graves marked by stones and two by the flowers that were blooming at the time of their death. I just realized that if we are going to downsize in the future that I can not take them with me. That was a weird realization. The only thing I can do is take their stones and let them keep their secret location. But it will be another goodbye. Another drawback for me is that their graves refresh that darn grieving every time I spend a few minutes there, saying their names out loud, which makes it feel they are still alive. I thought of letting nature overgrow the area but then I feel guilty and we manage it again. I miss my Whippets, WD and our mutt still so much.
> Thankfully Deja and Bo are healthy and very much alive.







__





do not stand at my grave and weep - Bing


Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images




www.bing.com


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

kr16 said:


> Actually they are in sealed urns. It is what it is. Thanks regardless, I do not need comfort, its my feeling and thoughts on it. I would never do it again. So we can take that for what its worth from my perspective.


Fair enough. We all do what makes us happy during difficult times. Cheers.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Many of our animals are buried on the family farm which will always be in our family it has since the late 1800's but there's a special spot we call the cemetery where we've laid to rest several horses, goats, dogs, cats, and chickens. It's a very beautiful spot and I always say hi to them all but I do worry about that very small chance that we lose the farm and they're left behind but I try not to think about since they're buried in the land they loved to play in.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

My beloved GSD, Tessa, I left to be cremated and didn't get the ashes. I had thousands of pictures.

With my boy Tikko, I will get his ashes. I don't know, it's small comfort but I want some part of him to mourn over, and then let go. I'll release him over his favorite mountain. 

The dog doesn't care, but we do. Do whatever feels right- there is no right or wrong. It's a very personal and emotional decision.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> My dogs ashes are all in their urns. They go where I go. When I pass, they will be scattered with my ashes in whatever as yet determined location Is deemed fit.


Me too Sabis.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have all my animals who passed buried in the backyard. It does make me sad to think that one day I will not be here but it is a resting place for their body only -and a place they have known best. Growing up we have always buried our pets in the backyard. There was a time and some families still , although I assume rare -bury their loved ones in their property. There is a state protocol which has to be followed. I am assuming that the property stays in the family for decades for the most part. My dad’s aunt had bought a house with a head stone - a person buried on their property.

My horse I had to put down two winters ago- the ground was frozen and decided to do a private cremation. His ashes are sitting on my dresser. They will be spread with mine to a already chosen place. I think I would like to do the same with my present dogs when it’s their time. I will only know when it’s there time what to do. There is many beautiful jewelry, pieces, keepsakes that can made with just a small amount of the ashes also.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I have some neighbors who are building an addition and redoing their landscaping. They found canine bones buried in the backyard of the home they've only owned for a short time -- some previous owners' pet, probably. The bones went to the landfill because....not a surprise the new owners wanted to find.


----------

